# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Decesso unico socio srl

## LALTRALUNA

Buongiorno gentili utenti, 
chiedo consiglio della vostra esperienza su una questione che ci è piombata addosso dall'oggi al domani.
Mio zio è venuto a mancare improvvisamente lasciando tra le altre cose, in eredità, una società srl di cui era l'unico socio e amministratore.
Le sole eredi sono le sue due sorelle, totalmente estranee a queste questioni (una è mia madre, prossima ai 70 anni e quindi non molto attiva; l'altra, che le ha lasciato anche delega per qualunque cosa, in quanto prossima a trasferirsi dalla figlia in maternità).
Vorremmo sapere come comportarci per chiudere totalmente la suddetta società; non dovrebbero esserci debiti pendenti.
Quali sono gli adempimenti per la sua chiusura e quali le relative spese? E' vero che le tasse ammontano a quasi il 50% del capitale, degli utili o del c/c?
Ringrazio in anticipo chiunque interverrà.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno gentili utenti, 
> chiedo consiglio della vostra esperienza su una questione che ci è piombata addosso dall'oggi al domani.
> Mio zio è venuto a mancare improvvisamente lasciando tra le altre cose, in eredità, una società srl di cui era l'unico socio e amministratore.
> Le sole eredi sono le sue due sorelle, totalmente estranee a queste questioni (una è mia madre, prossima ai 70 anni e quindi non molto attiva; l'altra, che le ha lasciato anche delega per qualunque cosa, in quanto prossima a trasferirsi dalla figlia in maternità).
> Vorremmo sapere come comportarci per chiudere totalmente la suddetta società; non dovrebbero esserci debiti pendenti.
> Quali sono gli adempimenti per la sua chiusura e quali le relative spese? E' vero che le tasse ammontano a quasi il 50% del capitale, degli utili o del c/c?
> Ringrazio in anticipo chiunque interverrà.

  Occorre richiedere in questi casi al Tribunale la nomina di un amministratore giudiziario. Per gli adempimenti piuttosto complessi il miglior suggerimento è quello di contattare un commercialista della sua zona per tutti i ragguagli.

----------


## Reggy

Scusami Enrico, ma non possono le due eredi provvedere autonomamente alla nomina di un amministratore?

----------


## LALTRALUNA

Salve, le due eredi hanno già messo in mano a un avvocato la storia, ma non essendo pratico (a ognuno il suo) di pure questioni fiscali/societarie ha ritenuto opportuno riunirsi anche con la ex-commercialista dello zio, che aveva ed ha tuttora le carte della srl in questione.
Dato che questa tipa è spuntata all'ultimo momento (zio la conosceva da anni ma separava lavoro da casa) mentre mio zio era già terminale, facendogli firmare procure strane, e dicendo che al momento della liquidazione in tasse se ne va quasi la metà della somma sul c/c (47 o 49% non ricordo), la cosa puzza un pò, non avendo alcuna conoscenza in merito a questi aspetti fiscali ecc non sappiamo se fidarci di questa persona.... ecco perchè chiedevo se davvero la percentuale è così alta

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Scusami Enrico, ma non possono le due eredi provvedere autonomamente alla nomina di un amministratore?

  Non credo sia possibile. Già loro dovrebbero indicare chi è il rappresentante comune degli eredi delegato a svolgere gli adempimenti che condurranno alla nomina di un amministratore. L'amministratore è nominato dai soci e gli eredi non sono i soci, essendo morto l'unico socio della Srl. Non potendo decidere lui, credo debba decidere il Tribunale chi deve amministrare la società. Ritengo anche che il rappresentante degli eredi abbia la titolarità per essere designato.

----------

